# This Xmas season, Do U need Help?



## hog (May 17, 2006)

Do you feel you need that new jig Frank Fisherman caught that AJ on last month and put a picture on his Facebook page?

Is your piggy bank you put your change in when you wash your clothes to stash away for a rainy day dwindling to just $1 bills and not $10's - $20's?

Is the fact that your wife has no idea of what kinda fish'n lure to buy you since you own them all-already a problem?

And, do you get a tightness in your stomach, everytime you see Kilsong post up another huge fish he caught on some wonderful fishing trip on a message board with a new jig hanging out of his mouth you dont have?

Well, if you answer yes to all these questions
You could be in the early, middle or hopeless stages of

 *VERTICAL JIG BUYING ADDICTION!!!*​ 
There can possibly be hope tho,,,, you can become a friend of *WWF Hog *(Weekend Warrior Fisherman) and begin working my Steps..

So here goes... Be sure and get a sponsor



*12 Steps of Jig Buying Quitters Anonymous 
*
*
*​ 1. Admitted I was powerless over walkin by or seeing on the internet or on a jig review a shiney new brand of good looking vertical jig and could not pass by without buying or ordering it.


2 Came to believe that the life of my bank account was unmanageable due to never walking into a tackle shop or making an order on line spending less than $100 - $200 a pop.

3. Made a decision to turn our will and our lives over to the neighbor who has more money and will buy jigs and let you use them if you tell him your out or forgot yours...

4. Made a searching and fearless moral inventory of our lures that are rusting away since we forgot we bought them at Billy Bobs ******* tackle or Ho Chi Min tackle world in the first place.

5. Admitted to our banker, to our wives, to ourselves, and to my favorite offshore message board the exact nature of our wrongs and that I really didnt spend that $500 on a new water heater, it was just a fuse.


6. Were entirely ready to buy Walmart fishin tackle to remove all these defects of character

7. Humbly asked our jig buying neighbor once again to remember and bring extra jigs because of our shortcomings of not having enough jigs for todays or our next trip.

8. Made a list of all persons we had said we were borrowing jigs from and had kept the jig hid at the end of the day to take home, and became willing to make amends to them all. But just need a payment plan.


9. Made direct amends to such people wherever possible, except when to do so would possibly lead to bodily harm to me.

10. Continued to take jig inventory and when we were wrong in our counting, promptly admitted it.

11. Sought through begging and meditation to improve our conscious contact with our wife, as we understood her, praying only for knowledge of her will for us to keep out of the dog house all the time for buying and ordering jigs and to stay married.. 

12. Having had a spiritual awakening as the result of these Steps, we tried to carry this message to other verticle jig buyers, and to practice these principles in all our affairs, *but,* finally said, heck with it... "How much is that new 80# indicator hollow core braid over there?". then say, "Sponsor, loan me another $100 will ya?"


Hope yall have a wonderful Holiday season, and remember, Lifes to short to be so serious all the time (Even if the Big E fish's your Rig)
(Heres the jig discussion this came from)

Hog
(fobw 4/27/87)









​


----------



## IgotSNAGGED (Aug 20, 2010)

You know..... You could just try to win a bunch of free jigs...:tongue:

We're giving away free jigs, tshirts, hat, and even a $320 jigging rod. Pretty much like a $1000 worth of free stuff over the next couple of months. SOO...don't spend a dime and still feed your addiction!!


----------



## hog (May 17, 2006)

IgotSNAGGED said:


> You know..... You could just try to win a bunch of free jigs...:tongue:
> 
> We're giving away free jigs, tshirts, hat, and even a $320 jigging rod. Pretty much like a $1000 worth of free stuff over the next couple of months. SOO...don't spend a dime and still feed your addiction!!


Ok, I havent worked my steps today... been working on gettin them zenaq gloves which I cant find, since my dog ran off with one of mine, and chew'd the other one... Been work'n on gett'n them shout J hooks, st66 trebbles, waitin for a reply for the proper color code for a pink Nagamasa..

Yea, I "slipped" today... sad2sm

As they say, All it takes is order'n or buy'n that 1st jig and your right back on the addiction latter where ya got off....

Dont help when Kilsong post that dan'g'd absolutely unbelievable Excel jigg'n trip..... Dang

here I go... start'n over hwell:

1. Admitted I was powerless over walkin by or seeing on the internet or on a jig review a shiney new brand of good looking vertical jig and could not pass by without buying or ordering it. *OR SEE'N NEW JIGS IN KILSONGS KILLER EXCELL 16 DAY SAN DIEGO TUNA TRIP... *

​ :spineyes:Have Mercy :spineyes:
:rybka:​


----------

